# its on and it looks good



## topdj (Oct 6, 2007)

just installed it this weekend


----------



## RipT (Dec 6, 2004)

Nice looking rig !!


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

that sure is a nice truck to put in the snow, 
heck my boys would have the leather tore out from the screwdriver in thier pocket, the rear door smashed in from the mailbox, the tailgate wouldn't shut from the forklift they run into it.etc. probably whithin a weekLOL 

But then again not many of us plow for 50years and not hit nothin


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Looks good. How does the front end handle the plow. Wouldn't mine seeing some side pictures.


----------



## topdj (Oct 6, 2007)

being a nice guy a I have a few neighbors in their 70-80s and I usually either used my snowbear "too light,no power angle and can't backdrag at all" or my 5hp Honda snowblower great for an 1-2" or walks. I have a 70 x 30 front driveway and a 8 x 160. Im getting tired of shoveling the Huge windrow the plow trucks dump at the end of the drives
old snowbear had a diffult time with it. Sure I have to be carefull as this a new truck and I plan I keeping it for 6-7 years.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Looks good.

The pic remindes me that I need to get a new edge for my Hiniker...


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

looks good on that truck what size is it


----------



## topdj (Oct 6, 2007)

the truck is a half ton the plow is a model 700, cost me 3100 shipped on a pallet plus 40 for a set of shoes " have a dirt drive" outback. took me a few days to assemble.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Looks very nice, I like that plow.


----------



## topdj (Oct 6, 2007)

side shot plow up , dont seem to overload at all, need a little ballast though


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Looks good. Is the plow 7ft or 7.6ft?


----------



## topdj (Oct 6, 2007)

my tape says 7'2" which is close enough to me to a 7 1/2 footer,
HINIKER does not make a plow at this weight 500ish in the 7.5 size


----------



## RipT (Dec 6, 2004)

Start with 300 lbs of ballast.....won't hurt to go up to 500. Will make a huge difference both to off-set the plow weight and general traction. Plow in low range / second gear if equipped.


----------



## mayhem (Aug 25, 2006)

Nice looking rig you got there, enjoy it.

The truck almost makes the plow look too small to my eyes. Like its a Dakota-sized plow, not a full size pickup.


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

When did they go to a black mold board? Nice looking truck -- should make for a great personal & work truck for several years. 

Good job, and best of luck with it

~Kevin


----------



## topdj (Oct 6, 2007)

mayhem;419980 said:


> Nice looking rig you got there, enjoy it.
> 
> The truck almost makes the plow look too small to my eyes. Like its a Dakota-sized plow, not a full size pickup.


well its not a big plow 7' x 26" but its big enought for personal use. and its certainly heavy duty construction if you dont believe me go look at one in person.
its was a toss up for this truck, fisher LD, homesteader or its twin from western, and snoway which needs the downpressure. the homesteader is only like 21" tall had thinner steel frame smaller hyd system.

I ended up looking at the LD, the hiniker, and the snoway 26.
so for the price 3100 total the Hiniker fit my situation. It replaced a 6'8" 20" tall snowbear
which served me for 7 years. It just looked laughable in front of this truck


----------



## Kramer (Nov 13, 2004)

Your truck looks great with that plow on it... I haven't seen many of the hinnekers around here, but yours has a mean look to it when viewed head on---the plow combined with the truck lights looks cool. 


Hope you have all the luck in the world with it---looks like a good choice. And don't forget to post a few pics when the white stuff starts falling. Its always great to see equipment at work!

Did your truck have the plow prep package on it, or only the tow??


congrats!


----------



## topdj (Oct 6, 2007)

cant get plow prep on a crew, so I order 3.73 posi Z71 pack, heavy duty trailer pack,145amp alt,trans cooler. Thats why I cannot get a commercial plow without it.


----------

